# Uinta Spoils



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This week, I had originally planned to get out with my bro-in-law, but that fell through and I stuck with my intended destination anyway. It would be my first Uinta trip of the year.

Like usual, my first stop was on the Upper Provo to get some quick bites from tiny brookies. Gotta get the mojo flowing early to find the proper mindset.










Next stop was a lake I've been wanting to fish for a couple of years. A gorgeous venue, quite suitable for a float.



















The conditions were breezy and it made me a little bit nervous about getting on the tube. Then I considered the size of the lake and that getting blown across wouldn't be a big deal, so I hopped on and started jigging.

The first taker was a small one:










The next one was much nicer, especially for a Uinta brookie:










More brookies followed and eventually the breeze and cold water left me shaking and ready for a shore break.




























It wasn't very long and I started feeling a few rain drops and the wind really kicked in. The little voice inside my head told me that I didn't want to navigate the terrible road in bad weather, so I saddled back up in my tube and made way for my put-in spot, picking up a few more fish along the way.










Luckily, the ominous clouds moved on and the sun could be seen again through the haze of smoke from all the fires everywhere. Since I had my fun on the lake, I decided that it just wouldn't be a complete Uinta trip without visiting some other places I like to fish.

The ride back down the evil road was much better on the way down, but still a beast.










My next stop was at some ponds that I really like. The ponds don't get stocked, but the nearest lakes do and some of those fish find their way into the ponds during the runoff. First in line to taste my hook was a tiny rainbow:










But then I got into some tigers, which I hadn't seen in the ponds before:










Some looked pretty healthy:



















The ponds are always a treat and even though they're right next to some of the most popular spots along the Mirror Lake Highway, I never see a soul out there.










As I fished, I noticed the sky igniting in a brilliant red color as the sun was setting and had to slap myself for continuing to fish rather than getting back to the pass for what would have surely been some incredible photos.

The smoke throughout the sky makes for a very nice sunset, but I had to settle for a pastel twilight instead. I took a similar photo a couple of years ago from the same spot.

It was a great day and I was pleased to catch nicer fish than usual in the Uintas. It's a beautiful world.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great report. As usual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice LOAH. Great shots and great high country fish.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

I love the Uintas and the high country. I also love the unknown/unnamed ponds...a thing of beauty


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Great area and nice fish and pics!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Loah.Love the last shot


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fatty brooks! And the Tiger is sweet too.


----------



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

LOAH,

I've never jigged from the shore before. Are you using a float with the jig or just bouncing it on the bottom? What weight head and size of jig? Do you get a lot of snags on all the debris in the small lakes?

It looks like your a day-tripper like myself. iI prefer to be back home at night.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Those were some nice brookies!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

pheasantphool said:


> LOAH,
> 
> I've never jigged from the shore before. Are you using a float with the jig or just bouncing it on the bottom? What weight head and size of jig? Do you get a lot of snags on all the debris in the small lakes?
> 
> It looks like your a day-tripper like myself. iI prefer to be back home at night.


The best jigs are 1/16, in my opinion. They're small enough not to scare most fish but heavy enough to cast with 4lb line. The hook is on the same side as the eyelet (top), so most of the time, the jig just bounces off of them. Snags will eventually happen though. Just be prepared to lose a lot of jigs. :lol:

Brookieguy1 got me into them and gave me some live coaching one day. I'm glad he did.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Nice work!! Love the brookies...


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Awesome report! I could smell the Pines and feel the fight, just by looking at the great pics! :lol:


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

All in all, 

that looked like it was a great time..


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude, I LOVE that lake you went to, great place to take a tube. That second to last pic is a beauty, (as well as the others of course) it is truly indicative of the devastation that the beetle has brought to the that forest, yet the immense beauty it still offers. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time thanks for the report and AWESOME photos LOAH. 8)


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those fish have awesome colors to them, those brookies are some real beauties. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------

